# Qld - Emu creek, anyone fished it?



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi all, heading off to Benarkin State Forest for a weekend of camping and some freshwater fishing. I know the bass are off limits. Has anyone fished this creek before? Apparently a tributary of the Brisbane river and is upstream of ...Lake Samsonvale I believe? Does this mean it's open to bass fishing as its above the dam wall? Anyway... How's the fishing? Cheers all.


----------



## KayakerB (Sep 1, 2012)

Bump!!
I wouldnt mine knowing either as im heading up there soon.
Has anyone ever fished it? Or heard of anyone fishing it? Or if there is even fish in it?

Thanks


----------



## Novice (Sep 14, 2011)

The bass and yellas do push up out of Wivenhoe and into all the feeder streams.

Emu creek does look good from the D'aguilar hwy but access seems a little tricky, will need landholders approval I think.

Cooyar Creek is stocked up Yarraman way, but I have only fished it near its junction with the Brisbane upstream of Linville. There are plenty of causeways that make access to the river easy upsream of Linville. Be mindful of the possibility of a cod bycatch, they are spring spawners and landing one could put them off their 'game' for the season.

The cooyar creek junction with the Brisbane is just near one of the causeways, check it out on google. Have fun.

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Interested to hear how you went Yakcoosa...

I'm thinking of heading up there in a few weeks 4WDing & camping, so very interested.


----------

